# San Bernadino, CA - #A519796, M, 6mths - Puppy! B/T, Scared!



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...71378693.30454.118795328205474&type=3&theater










Andover - ID#A519796 (AVAILABLE 3/11)

I am a male, black and tan German Shepherd Dog.

The shelter staff think I am about 6 months old.

I have been at the shelter since Mar 06, 2012.

This information is 6 days old. 
Back For more information about this animal, call:
San Bernardino County - Devore Shelter at (909) 887-8055
Ask for information about animal ID number A519796
— at San Bernardino County, California - Devore Shelter at (909) 887-8055, ext 0.


----------

